

Incandescent Bulbs Return to the Cutting Edge - Tiktaalik
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/06/business/energy-environment/06bulbs.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier in the article they said that a 70 watt bulb is now giving off the
same amount of light as an older 100 watt bulb. They said it was 30% more
efficient.

Later in the article they say:

> _David Cunningham ... [has] develop[ed] a reflective coating and fixture
> design that he believes could make incandescents 100 percent more
> efficient._

100% more efficient? Zero power input? Me must really be giving 110% to
acheive results like that.

